# Surgery in Paphos?



## houdinibun (Oct 8, 2015)

So nearly 18 months ago I severely broke my leg - necessitating pins and plates and over a year in plaster and cast. Literally a month before we moved to live in Paphos my consultant informed me there was a loose piece of bone in my ankle that needed to be removed, it is too large for keyhole so general anaesthetic and at least a 3 week return to the UK this autumn. 

My question to you lovely people is; do you think I could/should have this done here in Paphos? I know we will have to pay privately so also does anyone know a good orthopaedic person?

I am very torn as returning to the UK means the original consultant working on an injury he knows; but they missed this issue for a long time after me complaining of the pain etc. It also means the expense of flights to UK and leaving my husband and daughter behind for the 3 weeks. However, having never experienced Cypriot healthcare I am nervous of an operation being my first port of call. There is also the cost and it being an unknown injury for the doctor.

Sorry for the ramble

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Most Cypriots we know say don't have surgery in Paphos. Go to Limassol. A friend of hours had knee surgery in Limassol and he surgeon was great sorting out a problem he had had for years including actually straightening his leg which had been bent after an accident which UK doctors had not put right.
Whatever you do don't go to the Blue cross, the orthopaedic surgeon there is know as the butcher.

Sorry I cant give the name of the surgeon in Limassol as the friend went back to the UK a few years ago.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Most Cypriots we know say don't have surgery in Paphos. Go to Limassol. A friend of hours had knee surgery in Limassol and he surgeon was great sorting out a problem he had had for years including actually straightening his leg which had been bent after an accident which UK doctors had not put right.
> Whatever you do don't go to the Blue cross, the orthopaedic surgeon there is know as the butcher.
> 
> Sorry I cant give the name of the surgeon in Limassol as the friend went back to the UK a few years ago.


Veronica ..You have very strong oppinions.

I had my total hip done in the Blue Cross Clinic This was done by Dr. George Nikandrou. All his training and qualifications are from UK and Athens He is a FRCS. I was out of the clinic after three nights. I have never had any trouble since. The Blue Cross Clinic is one of the finest in Paphos. They are so busy that they now have another Orthopeadic surgeon attending twice a week as well.

All above are facts.

Why VERONICA do you say the Blue Cross surgeon is BUTCHER.

Veronica why do you say most Cypriots go to Limasol. Show us all the facts and figures.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

expatme said:


> Veronica ..You have very strong oppinions.
> 
> I had my total hip done in the Blue Cross Clinic This was done by Dr. George Nikandrou. All his training and qualifications are from UK and Athens He is a FRCS. I was out of the clinic after three nights. I have never had any trouble since. The Blue Cross Clinic is one of the finest in Paphos. They are so busy that they now have another Orthopeadic surgeon attending twice a week as well.
> 
> ...


Maybe he is not the same one. It was about 10 years ago my friend was warned about the blue cross butcher. The warnings came from several Cypriots. Also I said Most Cypriots we know tell us to go to Limassol. I did not say Most Cypriots go to Limassol.
I listen to the advice of people who have lived here ALL of their lives.

I am happy to hear you had agood experience and as I say maybe it is not the same surgeon as 10 years ago.

Actually though even in the last couple of months when we were out for lunch with our insurance agent she told us it is better to go to Limassol for any surgery as the best surgeons are there.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

The private clinics I have been associated with since 2004 have visiting specialists from Nicosia and Limassol (and less frequently from Athens or Israel). The permanent clinical staff have their own offices and the visiting specialists have use of an office for their session and from there they use the facilities each clinic provides, ie radiology, physiotherapy, laboratory, operating theatres etc. thus saving the patient from having to travel to Limassol or Nicosia which is a bonus when in-patient treatment is required. The private clinics are taking on new specialists all the time and updating the services offered and facilities in what is a very competitive market.


----------



## houdinibun (Oct 8, 2015)

I had an appointment today with Dr. Nicandrou at Blue Cross - he was very informative and clear in making me understand what the current situation is and what we have to do next so I am feeling much more relaxed! Although definitely more surgery on the way... thanks to all who helped.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

houdinibun said:


> I had an appointment today with Dr. Nicandrou at Blue Cross - he was very informative and clear in making me understand what the current situation is and what we have to do next so I am feeling much more relaxed! Although definitely more surgery on the way... thanks to all who helped.


Good luck, I hope it all goes well for you


----------



## leandrosioann (Jul 14, 2016)

General hospital, the cheapest.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leandrosioann said:


> General hospital, the cheapest.


The place is filthy and the staff are rude and uncaring. 
When my husband had an op there I had to clean the bathroom so he could go to the loo after another patient pulled out his intravenous line and bled all over the bathroom. I reported it to the staff but no one came to clean up the blood.
The only staff member who was actually nice was a male nurse from the Ukraine. 
The operation was botched and after many months of pain and being told it will get better my husband went to a private clinic in Limassol where a small op put it right and he was instantly out of pain.

I believe some people have good experiences at Paphos general but it seems to depend on which department. For example the cardiac ward has a good reputation.


----------

